

The financial reality of being a tenured professor - disgruntledphd2
http://triproftri.wordpress.com/2013/06/24/lets-get-real-with-numbers-the-financial-reality-of-being-a-tenured-professor/

======
cafard
"who makes you pay for your own parking? universities. Gah!"

What does "your own" mean here? When I drive to work, I pay $15 per day.

"the CSU decided to stave off a budget crisis by taking 10% of my salary for a
year – furloughs. 10%! The most awful thing was that I was going through a
divorce at the same time. No more 2-income household."

I am not volunteering for 10% pay cuts, and certainly divorces can be
difficult. But this reads very strangely.

------
Moral_
>"(It takes an hour to go from my apartment to my university on public
transportation– an hour, for 4 miles, an hour.)"

How lazy do you have to be to not ride a bike for 4 miles, that takes 15
minutes, probably faster than driving.

~~~
mbrameld
Especially somebody who lists her main hobby as triathlons.

------
PhantomGremlin
Probably many on HN are still young enough that owning a house and having
children isn't a high priority for them. So the Bay Area makes sense. But it's
very expensive to live there. I've known many DINKs there. Not by choice, but
by necessity. Two engineering incomes and yet they couldn't afford children.

